# Made my own light fixtures



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Obviously not listed :whistling2:

My wife found some decorative tin stars at the craft store and wanted to make them into accent lights to put outside our garage in place of the existing lantern lights. So I got some miscellaneous parts and rigged up a demo in my workshop.

They turned out pretty cool!










I got a round PVC blank, drilled a hole in it, and mounted a medium to candelabra base adapter through it. On the backside I screwed in a pre-wired rubber coated medium base screw shell which will attach to the existing jbox. Then I stuck a 7 watt night light bulb and hung the star in front of it.

It'll look cool on the garage


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Oh and you can see my 4' high baseboard on the wall :laughing:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Obviously not listed :whistling2:
> 
> My wife found some decorative tin stars at the craft store and wanted to make them into accent lights to put outside our garage in place of the existing lantern lights. So I got some miscellaneous parts and rigged up a demo in my workshop.
> 
> ...


Eric's garage..............:whistling2::laughing::laughing:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

How bout some pics of the construction?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I like it. Too bad the UL gestapo tracked you down and are ready to baSh down your door right about....






NOW!


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

JoeKP said:


> How bout some pics of the construction?


I'll take a pic of the light bulb thingamajig tomorrow.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

99cents said:


> I like it. Too bad the UL gestapo tracked you down and are ready to baSh down your door right about....
> 
> NOW!


I'd get banned again if I commented on this.........my way...

With this guy (unnamed Dennis, OK?????) lurking around, I'd be careful what you folks post here. The dude is very spiteful......


UB Warned...


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Here are the thingies I made. Nothing fancy. Screwed them together and smeared some silicone over everything.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Those blanks say "wet location." You're good to go.:thumbsup:

Nice job. Could you have your wife hold one up so we can see it better?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

3xdad said:


> Those blanks say "wet location." You're good to go.:thumbsup:
> 
> Nice job. Could you have your wife hold one up so we can see it better?


Sure. Should I have her do it topless too?


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

I saw a LED single elliptical outdoor fixture, well maybe it was in my dreams.

(If I was dreaming it, I still need an single element outdoor LED)((Rudd, Cree write me when available))

I need one just like it... Same application even.

What is the design statement with hanging a star, any was? ... :thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Next time try making something more your style...

Use a one gallon pain can and install it over a keyless lfixture with a LED lamp..

Cut out this design and you will be "green and code pink" at the same time.. :laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

CADPoint said:


> I saw a LED single elliptical outdoor fixture, well maybe it was in my dreams.
> 
> (If I was dreaming it, I still need an single element outdoor LED)((Rudd, Cree write me when available))
> 
> ...


Thinking about making them into pentagrams instead, and backlighting it with a red light bulb


----------



## Mr. Spark (Feb 19, 2014)

That looks great! I've got a question about re-wiring light fixtures. If all the components are UL and CSA approved and I'm following the code section on Luminaires is there a problem? I am an electrician, I'm going to err on the side of safety. 

I ask because I know an artist who wants me to install lighting on some of her projects. I don't want to violate code yet I'm not manufacturing new fixtures so I don't think that section applies to this. Any pointers?


----------

